# How would you value a 2008 128i coupe with a rebuilt title?



## Crocacola (May 3, 2021)

Car says 7-10k KBB value 

car looks mint with no issues seller wants 8500 in today’s market with inflation 


how much would a rebuilt title reduce this? I was told to take off 20% from the original value


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

According to google rebuilt titles are devalued anywhere from 20-40%.


----------



## Kawabata (Aug 10, 2021)

Some insurers won’t write policies for cars with rebuilt titles, finance companies won’t write car loans for them, dealerships usually won’t accept them as trade-ins. Crazy what used cars sell for in America, here in Japan the oldest 128 I can see listed is a 2011 model with a clean title and 60k miles for $5000. The next oldest is a 2012 120i M sport with 25k miles for $9k.


----------

